# Furry Companions



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 5, 2012)

I am currently writing with a cat who thinks he is being helpful by sitting on my keyboard and sticking his paw in my left ear. *sigh*

Anybody else trying to write with fuzzy help?


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 5, 2012)

Maggie, my dog, looks at me as if I'm neglecting her whenever I sit down and do something besides pet her.  It's worst when I'm writing, I swear.  She'll sidle up to me and lean against my leg until I give her a little attention, or until I look her in the eye and say _vaminos._

I wonder, does she qualify as a critic?


----------



## Kit (Nov 5, 2012)

Laptop on lap, cat on chest= poor sightline to screen.


----------



## Ireth (Nov 5, 2012)

I *wish* I had a furry companion, but alas, no cats or dogs are allowed in dorm.


----------



## Chilari (Nov 5, 2012)

My cat is not allowed in most of the house. He's an outdoor cat and now I've moved out of my parents house I don't live with him any more anyway. No furry companions at my fiance's house and there never will be because he's allergic. However yesterday as I was going around my town taking photos of old buildings, I was joined by a cat which headbutted my legs and kept me company for about five minutes in one small location.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 5, 2012)

Usually, when I am on the computer, I have my dog in the chair beside me or in my lap. (Chipin)

I have a dead laptop that runs Linux from the drive, but the wifi doesn't work, so I have to sit at the desk with it. (I can surf the web, but can't save anything.)


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 5, 2012)

My tabby cat Jerry sometimes comes to sleep on my legs while I am writing, and even though I really like it when he does that, all that fur, weight and loud purring can be quite distracting from my Fantasy world!!

Cats are also helpful to cheer you up and provide inspiration and creativity, and they are always mentioned in my stories =)

Jerry also seems to have a knack to know when is the best moment to invade my privacy as a writer...


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 5, 2012)

I offer for your consideration one feline named Molly, who upon seeing me head out to the back porch to do some writing on my laptop jumped onto my lap, curled up, and was dead asleep in half a second - before I could put the computer on my lap.


----------



## Kit (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd call the furry laptop a vast improvement on your plastic and metal laptop.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Nov 5, 2012)

My dog used to compete for attention when I was at the computer or TV, but now he just goes to sleep nearby until I get up do to something. Then it's all of a sudden playtime!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 5, 2012)

This is my furry companion:


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 5, 2012)

This is mine... with a cheeky grin coz he's on my bed.








He doesn't like anyone reading. He'll push himself between me and whatever I'm trying to read. If it's a newspaper or a catalogue, he'll lay flat out on it, look up and sigh, almost as if he's jealous and fed up that it's getting more attention than him.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's my little doggy. His name is Gryffindor.

Edit: I admit this is not him as my camera is broken but I swear he looks just like this XD


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 5, 2012)

These are my two... Shigure the Japanese Chin and Perseus the flame point Siamese mix, from when Percy was a kitten.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 5, 2012)

Aelowan's cat:  "Can we get some privacy here?!"


----------



## Helleaven (Nov 5, 2012)

I have two dogs. And most of the time, I love them more than people. Especially nowadays. They always listen to you. It won't matter even if you're mad at them, they'll keep loving you. They'll be sad when you're away, but no matter how long your absence lasts, they'll give you the warmest welcome. You see, I've grown up with dogs. That's how I know _they never betray you_. So I think I'll prefer their friendship over the hypocrisy of "human race" . (or may be I am some kind of a magnet who pulls persons like that) 

Shortly I love dogs.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Nov 5, 2012)

My cat jumps up in my lap and when he lays down, he always tries to push the keyboard tray back into the desk.


----------



## Kit (Nov 6, 2012)

Chilari said:


> My cat is not allowed in most of the house.



I am fortunate to have a rather benevolent feline dictator- he allows me in his house. Usually.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 6, 2012)

SeverinR's deviantART Gallery

My cute furry companion.


----------



## Chilari (Nov 6, 2012)

My cat, in one of the rooms he is allowed in (sometimes):


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 7, 2012)

What a sweet, fun cat you have, Chilari =)

Was that you playing with him? I wish I could play like that with Jerry, but he is so shy and afraid of everything that even a great toy like that usually causes him to run away and hide.

I love cats so much!!


----------



## Chilari (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes that was me. There's another one on my channel involving a mysteriously moving shrub that Chaucer keeps attacking.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone elses dog love the laser bug?
Pick up a hand sized flashlight in my house and Layla is on alert for the little red bug to race across the floor.
Sometimes she is even funnier then the cats.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 8, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> Anyone elses dog love the laser bug?
> Pick up a hand sized flashlight in my house and Layla is on alert for the little red bug to race across the floor.
> Sometimes she is even funnier then the cats.



I tried that with my dog, and it freaked her out.  She's kind of a whimp.


----------



## Weaver (Nov 8, 2012)

Just this morning, kitty Ashley decided to "help" me while I was proofreading (clone-sibling's archaeology paper) by running across the computer keyboard... 

Rather than post photos of the little furballs here, I'll just give a link to my blog post that has pics of the cats that live with me.

The inevitable blog post about… cats | North of Andover


----------



## FatCat (Nov 8, 2012)

I happen to be acquainted with the best cat in the world, a Mr. Dorian Grey. He's a Russian blue pure bred I picked up from the SPCA. If he's awake, he's purring. It's really bizarre because I'm not exaggerating. If you want to see him, he may make a public appearance when we do this hangout thing.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 9, 2012)

Weaver, Calliope reminds me of my cat Doublesticks, who is no longer with us alas.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 23, 2012)

Layla loved Thanksgiving,
dozens of people offering turkey or ham for alittle of her affection.
I think she is starting to believe the world is here to adore her.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Nov 24, 2012)

The day before Thanksgiving, I got a new addition to the family. 

I went to the local animal shelter looking for an older cat, calico, a tuxedo or a black cat. One that was 'less adoptable'. I didn't find either. What I wound up with is a 6 month old, one-eyed tortoiseshell kitten. Her name is currently Maryann, although Mischief suits her quite well.

She lost her eye due to an infection that wouldn't heal and eventually she went blind in the eye, so they removed it.

Damien, also a rescue, hid under the bed, all growly and grouchy, for the first day. When he came out to sit at his favorite window, he was still being a grumpy-butt, then went and hid in the bathroom.

I was playing with Maryann with a bird on a bungee and Damien came out. They sniffed noses and he didn't growl, so that's improvement.

When I first got home, Maryann was everywhere, including the kitchen sink, running, jumping and sliding on the the kitchen floor. I couldn't tell if her shadow was scaring her or if she was attacking it, but she was having a blast. Finally, the jingle balls are getting played with. 

I never really thought Damien was all that big. Sure, he's a rollypolly cat, but after holding the small and delicate Maryann, he feels like an over weight bulldog instead of a chubby tabby.

Damien is finally starting to make nice with her, even though she does ambush him from time to time.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 24, 2012)

JadedSidhe said:


> The day before Thanksgiving, I got a new addition to the family.
> 
> I went to the local animal shelter looking for an older cat, calico, a tuxedo or a black cat. One that was 'less adoptable'. I didn't find either. What I wound up with is a 6 month old, one-eyed tortoiseshell kitten. Her name is currently Maryann, although Mischief suits her quite well.
> 
> ...



Two thumbs up on the rescue, JadedSidhe.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks. 

Its been three days and they're getting along. He still won't play with her and she keeps ambushing him which scares him. 

It's kind of funny, because he's twice her size. Maybe his fear is because a tortie beat him up a few years ago.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 28, 2012)

I forgot,
A few weeks ago we had the first snow fall, nothing stuck but the flakes were plenty enough.
I had taken Layla to town, and it wasn't snowing when I went in, and the windows fogged up before I returned.
So when I got in, Layla wanted to look out the window, and she sat there amazed at the white stuff falling. She would turn to look at me and then look back at the flakes, you could see the excitement in her eyes.
Sometimes its just like having another child.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 7, 2012)

My Chipin in Christmas outfit.


----------

